# Any Domed Crystal Lovers Around?



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

I have become a sucker for domed crystals recently....a disease some of you also might have?

*Please show me some DOME!*

Here is my Sinn 356 Flieger..










..my Foresta..










..my HMT Jawan..










..and my Certina DS PH 200m...










Have a nice day, all of you!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Yep, domed are my favourite kind! Hmm, wonder if I've got any pics that show the dome...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

salmonia said:


> I have become a sucker for domed crystals recently....a disease some of you also might have?
> 
> *Please show me some DOME!*


Cant stand dome anything!!!


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Domed crystal lovers....sounds a bit rude...fnar fnar !

I have a vintage Longines Conquest automatic with a domed crystal - no pics though, soz.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's my dome


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

2/3 of my current watch collections have domed crystals, I much prefer it to a flat crystal overall!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Quite like domed crystals. My newest watch - Alpha Daytona chronograph - has a nicely domed acrylic crystal. It'll be a scratch magnet though I just know it will







!

Would love to see some more of that Foresta - looks very interesting. I like the beige dial/brown strap combination









Lovely Omega John


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Two from me

Think the earth










Corum 'Bubble'


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

williamsat said:


> Two from me
> 
> Think the earth
> 
> ...


Nice ones Bill







now they ARE domed











pauluspaolo said:


> Lovely Omega John


Thanks Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Domes are cool, especially acrylic ones









I have loads but few photo`s that show them well apart from this one...

* Citizen, 17 Jewels manual wind circa 1960s?*


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Only got 2 domes, well last time I looked anyway 

One on my B&M Capeland and this one on my Nivada Depthmaster


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's Marvin's dome:



















Cheers


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also partial to nice dome


















Need to get a side shot later


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Also partial to nice dome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a side view of the `20 that Roy posted showing off that gorgeous dome that made me buy one


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I think Salmonia had a great picture of the dome as well


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

If the crystal is domed just right, it can vastly improve the visibility of the dial at shallow angles-

See how the dial appears to float...










No need for those fancy oil filled watches.

All together everybody!










_*There ain't nothin like a dome*_

Nothing like a dome

There ain't nothing like a dome

There ain't a-n-y-t-h-i-n-g like a dome


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A couple of quick and dirty pics of my Dome's









6105










The RLT 20










BTW Great pic of the Tuna Can Makky


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

can take em or leave em, The Zeno has a high dome on it as well


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Not much of a dome, but as much as any others I have


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If a watch has a domed crystal, and especially if it is acrylic, it gets knocked or scuffed and therefore f**ked up.

What's the use or advantage of them!?

And, I can NEVER buy the argument that ANY acrylic is better than sapphire. We've all heards the pros and cons of this question before, but give me the sapphire ANY time of the week, and for ALL circumstances.

I see absolutely no sense in preferring acrylic over sapphire.

Why did Rolex in about 1984 switch to sapphire


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Griff said:


> If a watch has a domed crystal, and especially if it is acrylic, it gets knocked or scuffed and therefore f**ked up.
> 
> What's the use or advantage of them!?
> 
> ...


The good thing about a domed crystal is it protects the bezel from scratches


















As demonstrated on this couple of zeno divers









Andrew


----------

